# Paph. sanderianum under T5 lights...



## The Orchid Boy (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm going to be getting a mature 2 growth Paph. sanderianum soon. I grow all my orchids under T5 lights. How far away should Paph. sanderianum be? I've heard contradicting info. Some say it needs less light than most multiflorals and some say it needs more...


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 11, 2012)

Start out low light and work your way up. That's the only safe way.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Sep 11, 2012)

Oh that's so simple, why didn't I think of that! Thanks!


----------



## Fabrice (Sep 11, 2012)

I tried the 2 solutions and I find my 3 sands grows well with less light.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Sep 11, 2012)

You want to give the sanderianum enough light that the leaves are light grassy green. Deep green means they need more light. I have gotten away with fairly deep shade, but they don't bloom in low light. Best growth of plants in 3 inch pots or larger is in light appropriate to bloom most ordinary Paphs and Phals. If you can bloom a Paph Maudiae, or a Phalaenopsis hybrid, then the light is bright enough for sanderianum. When your leaf span approaches 24 inches across, then up the light just a little more, and this will help 'force' blooming.


----------



## chrismende (Sep 11, 2012)

As an aside - check out Leo's website: it's a treasure trove of info!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Sep 13, 2012)

I do love Leo's website. I'll probably order from him soon.


----------



## Paphman910 (Sep 13, 2012)

The Orchid Boy said:


> I do love Leo's website. I'll probably order from him soon.



His site is nice!

Paphman910


----------

